# LED replacement bulbs for tail lights?



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Does the CAN-BUS deal with the tail lights? The turn signal filament blew on the left bulb so I'd like to replace both tails with 360-degree LED units. Will that play hokey-pokey with the CAN-BUS system :facepalm: I'd get an LED dual replacement that had resistance built-in to keep the flasher from double-timing.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

This is interesting. With the key in the ON position (motor not running) the turn signal worked fine. Turn on the engine and the rear signal wouldn't work. Then after a few tries of this and that it now works with the engine running or not, like it fixed itself :screwy: 

I also found out that if you bump the turn signal stalk -- but don't push it all the way to its stop -- the turn signals will flash for a couple of seconds and then turn themselves off! :what: Didn't know they had this feature.

I took the rear assembly apart and noticed a browning of the bulb receptacle, indicating the plastic was experiencing high temps. So a turn signal at a long stop could generate too much heat? I dunno. I also observed that with the turn signal flashing, if you remove the bulb, it does not flash faster! It flashes the same speed even with the bulb totally out  And position of the bulb does not matter, there is no wrong way to install it.

Everything is now working fine but I decided WTF and bought a pair of LED wedge 360-degree 3157, CAN-Bus compliant bulbs and see how that works out. Should have them in about a week.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> I also found out that if you bump the turn signal stalk -- but don't push it all the way to its stop -- the turn signals will flash for a couple of seconds and then turn themselves off! :what: Didn't know they had this feature.



Yep, it's called flash to pass.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

I got these but, alas, they do not completely work  








They didn't illuminate in parking light mode and, in fact, popped the 15A fuses! Though the brakes and turn signals worked, the turn signals would flash fast. On a good note, they fit in the light housing and were WAY better than the OEM bulbs :thumbup: I'm bummed that they didn't work because their illumination was fantastic.

So with those on their way back home I ordered a pair of non-CAN-Bus style units and we'll see how those work out. Right now a stock bulb (and two new fuses) have been installed to keep my sweetie safe.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Tried out the new LED bulbs and while they do work they have the issue of the rapid blinker  So the parking lights work, brake lights work, emergency flasher work, but if you hit the turn signal it works but fast, as if a bulb were out (which none were, I checked). Superbrightleds.com part number is 3157-R45-T. They are definitely brighter and more red than what the incandescent bulbs produce and the light is omni-directional. Wife (after some coaxing because she doesn't care) and I compared the LED (left side) vs. OEM (right side) and there was no contest, LED bulb won: :thumbup: :thumbup:

So...*where EXACTLY is the turn signal relay?* I would've put it in with the other relays under the hood but nooooo, it's buried some where inside the damn dash :thumbdown: I figure my next change is a LED-dedicated relay, just gotta get to the damned thing! Also, anyone happen to know the part number?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I think you may be able to simply add a resistor? example: http://store.ijdmtoy.com/50W-Load-Resistor-Blinkers-License-Plate-Light-Fix-p/led_load_resistor.htm


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

I know about resistors and that is a route one could take but that's not the direction I want to go. It won't save me any money and it's not plug-n-play. In fact, if I were to go with LED front signals I'd need additional resistors and that would add more to the cost and work involved.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

There is no flasher, it's computer controlled. Resistors are your only option. You can read it all here:

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/12047-Front-and-Rear-LED-Turn-Brake-Lights/page1

I remembered reading this once before, just took me a bit to find it.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

I definitely hear a relay clicking but if it's embedded on a PCB then that sucks. But there was no definite word that I could get from the thread that a relay swap isn't possible.

What kills me, and was briefly said by someone in that thread, is that the CAN-Bus "safe" LED bulbs still don't work due to the Chrysler (I think cheap) engineering, which verifies exactly the issue I had. F#$Qing damn it :banghead:

Crap, I don't want to add resistors. [email protected]#$!ing worthless American cars...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> I definitely hear a relay clicking but if it's embedded on a PCB then that sucks. But there was no definite word that I could get from the thread that a relay swap isn't possible.
> 
> What kills me, and was briefly said by someone in that thread, is that the CAN-Bus "safe" LED bulbs still don't work due to the Chrysler (I think cheap) engineering, which verifies exactly the issue I had. F#$Qing damn it :banghead:
> 
> Crap, I don't want to add resistors. [email protected]#$!ing worthless American cars...


Remember YOUR DRIVING A COMPUTER WITH WHEELS. Technology is going this way. If the relay isn't in the TIPM (which it isn't), there's a good chance it's computer controlled.

Here's a good read, looks like VW went sorta the same way!--just go to the last post it will sum it up. Not just American any more. When I put LED tails in my dad's Dodge Ram the tails actually have 2 relays built in to them so you don't get the bulb out on braking/turn and marker, properly engineered. When the blinker is on you can hear the tail light clicking with the flash. Just the way it is my man, sorry. Resistor time or you have to deal with the hyper flash. Every car manufacturer is eliminating the "extra" hardware--cost savings, same reason VW put hood props back on cars(new Passat and Jetta)-cheaper than two struts. And everyone ragged on the Routan for having a hood prop.

As far as the safe bulbs, I hear that the CAN-BUS safe, don't believe everything you read, I guess. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4211800-Need-help-with-LED-turn-signals-hyper-flash



Here you go plug and play, How many bulbs are back there--gonna get pricey

http://store.ijdmtoy.com/3157-LED-Hyper-Flash-Fix-For-Turn-Signal-Lights-p/aa1069.htm


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Computers don't bother me (I'm a programmer) as long as you can get in and 'fix' things or things work as they should. Our vans are CAN-Bus but those specific bulbs don't work  I just want things to work as they should. Yes, I'm repeating myself.

So, yeah, I'm stuck with resistors now. Bah. All this makes me really appreciate my '95 Jetta and, especially, my two air-cooled dubs :thumbup: So much easier to work on :heart:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You can't blame Chrysler for aftermarket bulbs not working, right? Here's another tid bit of info from superbrightleds.com. I have read numerous threads on this very topic and it all comes back to resistors as I too wanted to upgrade to LED's but at the end of the day I said f-it. But yeah it sucks, right there with you.

From Super Bright

*IMPORTANT NOTES. PLEASE READ BEFORE PURCHASING:

The load resistor built into CAN bus bulbs are not intended to fix turn signal related issues, such as hyperflashing.*

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...d-bulb--dual-intensity-26-smd-led-tower/1263/


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

How did I miss THAT? :facepalm: Funny thing is, those bulbs wouldn't work with the parking light (no light at all). That was the reason I returned them. The non-CAN-Bus ones I have do work with the parking lights.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> How did I miss THAT? :facepalm: Funny thing is, those bulbs wouldn't work with the parking light (no light at all). That was the reason I returned them. The non-CAN-Bus ones I have do work with the parking lights.


Bummer, at least they let you return them. Next time slow down and read everything, I'm just as guilty for skimming past important details. We're just typical guys--Who needs instructions?


----------

